# Wheelchair Travelers and Renfe Atendo Services



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

*Wheelchair Travelers and Spain Renfe Train Atendo Services*

Renfe offers what we think is the best service when travelling by train for wheelchair users or those with reduced mobility.

The Atendo service can arrange all your travel, meet you at the train, help with all luggage and transfer, including such things as getting you on the correct metro say in Madrid....honestly they ROCK and we think it's the nicest service on the planet.

Click here for their website.

Click here for current accessible stations (that have Atendo).

You are now free to move about!

p.s will post soon on how to obtain your Gold card, which gives you 40% off all Renfe including your companion.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Folklore, I think this info will be really useful. I'm going to ask the mods if they'll make a new sticky...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Here I am boarding Renfe at one of the mapped accessible stations. All new stations have level platforms so the lift in the photo is not required. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=4968&stc=1&d=1328372373

All modern stations are either zero gap or have at hand small ramps. I've seen some with little flippers that automatically create zero gap.

When you purchase your tickets and even if your ticket shows "Atendo Service" it's advised to have Atendo always confirm with destination as many stops do not have full time Atendo's. The are rather scheduled and hey have the key for the electric lift. 

Note: ALL wheelchair travelers regardless of residence pay tourist class and ride preferential. i.e. coach to first class. This will change as the older cars are phased out. I've been blessed to ride at 300km an hour in this environment. The wine and meal would have cost more than the ticket.


----------

